# Looking for Imperial Guard/ have paypal



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

With the new addition's to my family, I have decided to kick-start my new step brother's army since we 1st met he has shown a keen interest in 40k and he loves the idea of a cultist force whist we had an introductory game to the 6th edition via. Dark Vengeance, as such I suggested playing renegade guard and he seems to want to give it a go. 

So looking for: 


Cadian/catachan, HQ command squad unassembled as we plan to use the FW renegade bodies. 

cadians/catachan, troops unassembled as we plan to use the FW renegade bodies. 

karskins- assembled/unpainted/undercoated 

leman russ demolisher tank(or Executioner, Punisher, Battle Tank, Exterminator, Eradicator 

or looking for any spare IG sets of legs and weapons ie. lasguns, laspistol, power sword, powerfist etc. any unwanted/spare FW renegade guard bodies too 

thanks for looking and UK preferred but will consider Europe

SoI

Edited 7/9/12 - found IG codex in a charity shop whilst on the way home from work, lucky me


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

pm sent 

Heres some pics


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I have 5 proper metal Karskins (only undercoated) and ~35 custom built and painted storm troopers armed with hot-shots and meltaguns. Just painted in camo. They have cloaks and stuff. If you are interested, I'll happily send pics. Let me know


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

on my last 15 min break @ work atm will be home @ 11pm i'd be intrested, and if you don't mind posting pics.

SoI


----------

